
Ternary Computers: The Setun and the Setun 70 (2006) [pdf] - kick
http://dl.ifip.org/db/conf/ifip9/sorucom2006/BrusentsovA06.pdf
======
bediger4000
One thing that worth noting: the character set was odd, and called "RUSCII"

